# Obtaining Benjamin Zander/Boston Philharmonic Orchestra Mahler 6 Recording Online



## AMTK62 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello everyone,

My name is Michael and I am reasonably new to the music of Gustav Mahler. I am totally blind, and I use screen-reading software to access the computer. I compose classical music, and was introduced to Mahlers sixth in November 2008, during my junior year of high school.
I have baught many a recording of Mahler 6; I probably have at least ten sixths on my computer, purchassed through iTunes and Amazon MP3.

I have heard that the Benjamin Zander/Boston Philharmonic Orchestra Mahler 6 is "the one to get"; I am very interested in this, especially for Zanders great recognition of the hammer blows in the Finale--all three of them! I have heard his Philharmonia Orchestra remake, and have heard a very low-quallity version of the BPO recording. However, I can find no place to download in digital format a copy of this album...only to buy a CD of it
Does anyone know where I can get a digital copy of this recording?

Thank you,
Michael


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

AMTK62 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Michael and I am reasonably new to the music of Gustav Mahler. I am totally blind, and I use screen-reading software to access the computer. I compose classical music, and was introduced to Mahlers sixth in November 2008, during my junior year of high school.
> I have baught many a recording of Mahler 6; I probably have at least ten sixths on my computer, purchassed through iTunes and Amazon MP3.
> ...


Do you know how many recordings of Mahler's 6th symphony there are? Zander would be on the bottom of my list. The people who directed you to this Zander recording are clearly misguided. It's a good recording, but I don't consider nowhere near the best. It's towards the bottom of my list.

Seek out Chailly, Bertini, Abbado, Rattle, Bernstein, Solti, Kubelik, and Tennstedt first.


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

I see that you already have about 10 copies of this symphony by other conductors/orchestras, and that you only want advice on where you might be able to download an MP3 copy of the Zander/Boston version.

I believe it is possible to download an MP3 copy from Concordmusicgroup. I found this by googling " Mahler Symphony 6 MP3 Zander".


----------



## AMTK62 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you very much for the info!


----------



## AMTK62 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi,

I am actually looking for his Boston Philharmonic release...LOL, I have already got this Philharmonia recording.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

AMTK62 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am actually looking for his Boston Philharmonic release...LOL, I have already got this Philharmonia recording.


See post #2.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I did some research, AMTK62, and found that the Zander/BPO recording is on Carlton Classics. I can't find any Carlton Classics releases available for download, so I would imagine that the Zander Mahler 6th recording is only available on CD. Download stores sign contracts with labels, so until Carlton agrees to release recordings digitally, there is probably no way to obtain a digital copy of the Mahler recording. So:

Can you buy the CD and have someone import it to your computer for you? or
Would you be willing to use (gasp) pirate sources like Rapidshare or BitTorrent?


----------



## christmashtn (Aug 29, 2009)

Well its near the top of my list!


----------

